# Reason for ID :)



## borntobnude (Nov 18, 2013)

I looked at this through my -- Just got home from work glasses with my-- Been at work all day brain and thought it meant give a reason for your online name !!!! 

Made me laugh so - why not go with it 

Why is your screen name what it is ??? 

no prizes for guessing mine :lol:


----------



## dalius (Nov 18, 2013)

It's my actual name.


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 18, 2013)

my first name is Nicholas and my last name is gale... plus afew E's
And my avatar was what my face looked like before face reconstructive surgery :shock:


----------



## sharky (Nov 18, 2013)

I was the kid who spent all their free-time researching sharks.....I got the nickname Sharky from everyone at school because of it so I just use it for everything online now


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 18, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> my first name is Nicholas and my last name is gale... plus afew E's
> And my avatar was what my face looked like before face reconstructive surgery :shock:



And you were fed after midnight !!


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> And you were fed after midnight !!



I forgot to set my clock to the right time after daylight saving


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 18, 2013)

A couple months before I signed up to this forum I'd always watch "Cats101" and "Dogs101" on Nat Geo Wild, and with my crazy reptile obsession I thought about it and came up with "Reptiles101".


----------



## butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Last names Butterworth. Been butters since long before southpark was around.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 18, 2013)

It's my name with a few extra n's lol.


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 18, 2013)

Trees are awesome.
Green is awesome.


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 18, 2013)

hmmmmm
ray cam


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 18, 2013)

A very awesome genus of snakes.


----------



## baker (Nov 18, 2013)

Just my last name.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## eipper (Nov 19, 2013)

Last name


----------



## Amberbubula (Nov 19, 2013)

Got *really* tipsy with friends and declared I was 'Amberbubula' from Currabubula (town in regional NSW). It stuck.

I've never actually been to Currabubula, just driven past the sign a heap


----------



## -Peter (Nov 19, 2013)

its how Slateman wrote it...


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 19, 2013)

Lyrics from a Circa Survive song. "The oldest magician returns to steal your soul"


----------



## Norm (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been nick named Norm since I was about 10, named by a school mate after "Norm" the all round sportsman from the Life Be In It adds that were on tv many years ago. When I was in my late teens/early twentys some of my mates parents thought that was my real name but doesn't get used much anymore, mostly only by old mates.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 19, 2013)

I like Geckos and my name is Josh


----------



## Klaery (Nov 19, 2013)

This thread reminded me and I just changed my username to my last name (nick namerised) which I have meant to do for ages.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I'm crazy for Rough Scaled Pythons, so RSPcrazy seemed fitting.


----------



## MyMitchie (Nov 21, 2013)

My first snakes name is Mitch and we call him Mitchie for short so he is "MyMitchie". I have my real name Blaze underneath but no one on here uses it haha


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 21, 2013)

It's just my online name and I have and love princess parrots. Probably my favourite bird. If u see someone named princessparrot, it's most likely me...

- - - Updated - - -

It's just my online name and I have and love princess parrots. Probably my favourite bird. If u see someone named princessparrot, it's most likely me...


----------



## Snowman (Nov 21, 2013)

Porcelain white skin and blonde hair I've been called Snowy for years........

Actually I'm probably the only black fella you'll meet called Snowy


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 21, 2013)

first initial and first three letters of my surname. #70 is my ice hockey number


----------



## Umbral (Nov 21, 2013)

Umbra was taken and Umbral means the same thing.


----------



## shrinkie (Nov 21, 2013)

im short so shrinkie was given to me by one of my tallest friends and it stuck


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

I have always had really cursive writing so more often than not "laura" would turn into "lawra" due to too many loops. 

It kinda just stuck. 

It's on the back of my Year 12 jersey, is my fb name and all my online personas. 

I've found it convenient to stay somewhat anonymous


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 22, 2013)

shrinkie said:


> im short so shrinkie was given to me by one of my tallest friends and it stuck



was mine too for a while but for different reasons


----------



## caliherp (Nov 22, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> was mine too for a while but for different reasons



Lol that's unfortunate.


Cali(where I was born and raised) Herp(my favorite group of animals)


----------



## kwaka (Nov 22, 2013)

Very first online name, I used to ride Kawasakis (had 3 before the Honda), and I find it convenient to reduce, re-use and recycle usernames!!


----------



## myusername (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine is what it is because it's my username.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2013)

I might look like a bloody snowflake, but I have Aboriginal heritage and I remember being told stories about the Dreamtime when I was little, and The Rainbow Serpent was always my favourite so when I was signing up for this site (I was 9 or 10) I decided it would be a good username. :lol:


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 27, 2013)

Because I used to but now I am married so not so much lmao


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 27, 2013)

I've got no idea. Maybe I was drunk


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 27, 2013)

Red tattoos on my body...


----------



## element (Dec 1, 2013)

I love skating. Element is a skateboard brand. Lol


----------



## Shaggydog (Dec 1, 2013)

Obviously named after the Game of Thrones character.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Unthinkngly sucking on biros when giving up smoking. Also a favourite lizard.

Blue


----------



## dannydee (Dec 1, 2013)

First name Danny, second name begins with a D. I used to be called Danny D at school and I still have an old friend that calls me that almost 20 years on. I just added a couple of Es for the sake of the user name.


----------

